

How a non-technical co-founder improved development rate in a software startup - dashieln
http://digitalcod.com/post/85511957917/how-i-a-non-technical-co-founder-dramatically

======
tagben
Customer engagement, requirements engineering, product managing - all good
things that are (stereo-)typically hard for software engineers...

------
neilbowers
I gave up reading before I got to what it was he did to improve the
development rate - TL;DR anyone? :-)

~~~
TheCoelacanth
It seems to boil down to talking to people in the industry and figuring out
what problems they have that the product could potentially solve.

